# My puppy is going nuts (aggressive) tonight! Help!



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

EDIT: OOPS! WRONG FORUM...can a mod please relocate this thread?

To start off... my puppy is 7 weeks old. He also has some parasite and hookworm and has had diareah since we got him last week. He's on a few meds and I've been to the vet or on the phone with the vet every day for the past week.

Tonight he's just been nuts and I'm honestly not sure what to do!

For starters he's showing agression toward me and my fiancee. He'll teeth but then when we put a toy in his mouth to get him to stop biting the carpet/our fingers/etc...he'll nose it away and go right for what his original target was. 

When he gets really out of hand, I'll put him on his back (gently) and hold him down (again, just enough force needed to control him), and stare him down until he submits. He really doesn't submit. He'll avoid eye contact while struggling and showing his teeth. After a minute or two he'll give up but again, as soon as I let him go, he'll go right for my fingers/hands again...not aggressively but not just mouthing either.

What really sparked me to ask for help is that a few minutes ago I was sooo tired and just layed down on the floor. He walks over, lays on my back and starts humping (sign of him trying to show dominance I thought...?). I took him off and just sat up to observe him. He did it again. 

I picked him up and put him in his crate and now he's asleep. 

Any help would be appreciated. We're trying to do our best but what are we doing wrong?!?!

Thanks!!

-Emt1581


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

To start off... my puppy is 7 weeks old. He also has some parasite and hookworm and has had diareah since we got him last week. He's on a few meds and I've been to the vet or on the phone with the vet every day for the past week.

Tonight he's just been nuts and I'm honestly not sure what to do!

For starters he's showing agression toward me and my fiancee. He'll teeth but then when we put a toy in his mouth to get him to stop biting the carpet/our fingers/etc...he'll nose it away and go right for what his original target was. 

When he gets really out of hand, I'll put him on his back (gently) and hold him down (again, just enough force needed to control him), and stare him down until he submits. He really doesn't submit. He'll avoid eye contact while struggling and showing his teeth. After a minute or two he'll give up but again, as soon as I let him go, he'll go right for my fingers/hands again...not aggressively but not just mouthing either.

What really sparked me to ask for help is that a few minutes ago I was sooo tired and just layed down on the floor. He walks over, lays on my back and starts humping (sign of him trying to show dominance I thought...?). I took him off and just sat up to observe him. He did it again. 

I picked him up and put him in his crate and now he's asleep. 

Any help would be appreciated. We're trying to do our best but what are we doing wrong?!?!

Thanks!!

-Emt1581


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: My puppy is going nuts (aggressive) tonight! H*

Ok, first of all I've notified the mods to move this out of the Rescue section which is for dogs in kill shelters. 

What you're describing is typical german shepherd puppy behavior. We often refer to them as little gators or as land sharks. So get used to it because it goes on for a while. Lots of us get pretty chewed up before convincing our gsds that we are not the best chew toy in the world. 

Please STOP holding him on his back and staring at him. That is an old technique and is not longer thought to be effective or even a good idea. Here is a website I just found to explain why it's not a good idea: http://dogs.lovetoknow.com/wiki/The_Alpha_Roll

When my pups get really worked up and start chewing on me I redirect to a toy and ignore them. The more you engage with your dog when he's like that the more he'll think you're enjoying the game too. Even what you perceive to be negative behavior like yelling or grabbing him he perceives to be part of the game. 

The best thing you can do is to be sure your pup gets plenty of exercise and mental stimulation and to redirect all biting to a toy. Carry a toy with you and simply stuff it in his mouth every time he tries to bite. Do not engage with him when he is a frenzy of biting. Putting him in his crate with a bone or kong is a great way to give him a little time out without it being punishment.


----------



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

Hi There!

When Thunder was about 14 weeks old he went through a few days of being a bit aggressive and distracting him didn't work. We tried the AH! noises (faster than no) loudly and this didn't really work. Anyways he bit me quite hard one day and I thought, enough of this buster and grabbed him by the scruff quite hard and put him on his side with his scruff pinning him to the floor hard enough so he was squealing (just fright not pain) until he stopped. I only had to do this once and he was as good as gold. 

To be honest it sounds like your guy is a little worse, with the humping (Thunder doesn't do that at 6 months).

Don't panic however, someone here might be able to shed more light.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: My puppy is going nuts (aggressive) tonight! H*

I do gotta ask , is this your first puppy ?........LOL


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

When Baron had those days I did the same thing tried to get him to turn to his bone and if that didn't work put him in the crate. Did you get him the nylabone for puppies? That totally worked for me because he would play with toys but not when he was in that frame of mine he only wanted hands and feet. When I gave him the nylabone it pretty much stopped.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

Is there any particular reason why you have acquired him so young?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

He doesn't feel well. He could be feeling really not well-more than you know. I've never had worms*, but GI upset is no walk in the park. *I hope not!









Good that you put him in his crate!

At such a young age, a baby like that can get very overtired and they act like overtired babies-all fractious and confused and trying to find something to *calm themselves. Which the humping could very well be. *
He is definitely not showing aggression at 7 weeks unless he is Rosemary's puppy.









Please do not put him on his back. Dogs don't really do that to each other no matter what anyone tells me! I have a pack and have never seen it done for real. There is a sticky thread about bite inhibition but only read posts that don't talk about force! That is not the idea behind teaching bite inhibition. Force includes scruffing or physical corrections. 

You can do it positively and avoid the conflict/need to calm cycle that you got into tonight.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*



> Originally Posted By: networknHi There!
> 
> When Thunder was about 14 weeks old he went through a few days of being a bit aggressive and distracting him didn't work. We tried the AH! noises (faster than no) loudly and this didn't really work. Anyways he bit me quite hard one day and I thought, enough of this buster and grabbed him by the scruff quite hard and put him on his side with his scruff pinning him to the floor hard enough so he was squealing (just fright not pain) until he stopped. I only had to do this once and he was as good as gold.
> 
> ...


I would never actually hurt the dog. I see what you mean with the pinning. I'd gladly try it if I knew it'd work. I originally posted this in the kill-shelter forum (I just saw "Urgent" and started typing). Someone there said that pinning down and starting is an out dated method that really doesn't work.

Thanks again

-Emt1581


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressi*

Here, I'm moving my post over here and the Mods can just delete the other thread.

What you're describing is typical german shepherd puppy behavior. We often refer to them as little gators or as land sharks. So get used to it because it goes on for a while. Lots of us get pretty chewed up before convincing our gsds that we are not the best chew toy in the world.

Please STOP holding him on his back and staring at him. That is an old technique and is not longer thought to be effective or even a good idea. Here is a website I just found to explain why it's not a good idea: http://dogs.lovetoknow.com/wiki/The_Alpha_Roll

When my pups get really worked up and start chewing on me I redirect to a toy and ignore them. The more you engage with your dog when he's like that the more he'll think you're enjoying the game too. Even what you perceive to be negative behavior like yelling or grabbing him he perceives to be part of the game.

The best thing you can do is to be sure your pup gets plenty of exercise and mental stimulation and to redirect all biting to a toy. Carry a toy with you and simply stuff it in his mouth every time he tries to bite. Do not engage with him when he is a frenzy of biting. Putting him in his crate with a bone or kong is a great way to give him a little time out without it being punishment.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*



> Originally Posted By: BaronthegreatWhen Baron had those days I did the same thing tried to get him to turn to his bone and if that didn't work put him in the crate. Did you get him the nylabone for puppies? That totally worked for me because he would play with toys but not when he was in that frame of mine he only wanted hands and feet. When I gave him the nylabone it pretty much stopped.


I bought him the small chicken flavored chewy nylabone AND I got him the massive bullet-proof durable double knotted nylabone (he likes it but can just bite at it and push it around the floor, can't grip or lift it yet). Neither work, neither does his stuffed animal toys.

He just keeps gunning right for us/feet/hands/etc...actually tore a 5 inch hole (rip) in my fiancee's PJ's by biting her leg/pants while she was walking.

-Emt1581


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*



> Originally Posted By: BJDimockIs there any particular reason why you have acquired him so young?


Because my breeder (will NEVER use them again) thought it was safe.

We love him but he's been a handful (which we FULLY expected...to a degree).

-Emt1581


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

Frodo showed some fairly serious fear aggression issues from the day he entered my house at 3 weeks of age. I believe that he was gaurding his injured leg the only way instinct told him to do it. He really had some personal space issues. Thats why I wondered why you had your pup at such a young age.(6 weeks) Fighting with Frodo,ie, flipping him on his back,etc(which sadly, we had to do to resplint his leg) caused him to really fight back, teeth bared and tring to bite. His cast has been off for 4 weeks now(He's 13 weeks old) and I have been working a lot with positive reinforcement. Grab his skin, give a treat and other such methods. He is making progress with huge leaps and bounds. I can even trim his nails on the deformed leg now.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

Even the best of them are land sharks though!!!


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*



> Originally Posted By: BJDimockEven the best of them are land sharks though!!!


How do we break him of it though?...When do they grow out of it?

Do I just keep putting him in his crate when he gets nasty?

I tried it initially tonight when he was really going crazy and when I left the room (while he was crated) he went ballistic!! I've never heard him cry/yelp/howl soo much! Then I took him out of the crate after about 5-10 mins. and he passed out.

-Emt1581


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

Also...what about the humping...????

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressi*

Do you have any books on training a puppy? If not I would check out the books and links section right away and get started reading. Here's a great website too: http://www.clickertraining.com/puppy

Just so you know how normal your puppy is, check out these threads. All are from the last month.









http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=773462&page=3#Post773462
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=785222&page=2#Post785222
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=797724&page=1#Post797724
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=772724&page=4#Post772724
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=740125&page=5#Post740125
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=767324&page=5#Post767324
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=153716&page=1&nt=2&fpart=1


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

I use the crate for All my guys, but it seems like Frodo uses it the most. As for the crying in the crate. as long as I know that they don't have to go to the bathroom, I choose not acknowledge them until they display behavior I want. (Quiet!! mostly) I have been know to leave the house and go for a walk just so I'm not tempted to let them out. If Frodo does something I really don't like (humping, too hard of a bite) I mark it with a really loud NO!! Then I get up and walk away. If he follows me, it is generally in a nicer form of mind. We will then initiate nicer play. (ball, kong, whatever.) If he follows me and tries it again, which he will do occ. in his crate he goes.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

HeeHee. On that note, my second Fidelco foster's record for screaming in her crate was something over 6 hours. Her crate screaming lasted for about 6 months, and then she figured out how to let herself out. (Then she made it her misson to figure out every other lock in the world.)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

Well, I'm just going through my very first puppy ever!! I've been on this board and read and read and read, and I was ready for the cyclone that was about to enter my house, or, so I thought! 

To top it off, I must have suffered some undetected brain injury in my early years, because I didn't just get ANY puppy, but a working-line GSD specifically for Schutzhund! That means that pup is raised with tons and tons of positive reinforcement, very little corrections, and is allowed to develop his biting, growling, pulling, going nuts behaviours so as not to surpress his energies and drives. 

Okay, I took a BIG breath, resigned myself to complete chaos, and, and, and . . . . gosh, what's the big deal? My secret was when puppy was full of energy and wanted to play, WE PLAYED!!! Tug!!! Chase the rag!!! Fetch!!! Clip on a leash, and go for a little walk! 
Wear old play cloth, let puppy grab and pull and tear! YUP!! I let him, it was fun playing with him, pretending that he got me and I was helpless and at his mercy! 

Then there was the overtiredness. That behaviour did remind me of a two-year old having a temper tantrum melt-down. What I did then was take him out for a little bit, just to blow off some stress, just for a change of scene, then he was good for a nap. 

Overall, after a few days, I was able to guage how much interaction and exercise my puppy needed to be tired, but not overtired. At four months, the crazy hyper attack and biting has decreased a LOT.

So a couple more months of crazy fun! Wear your puppy scratches and bite marks with pride!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

Sounds to me like he was overtired. I have had puppies act like they have LOST THEIR MINDS when they get overtired. I have had puppies that get "wacko" every night, usually right before "bedtime".


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*



> Originally Posted By: emt1581
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BJDimockEven the best of them are land sharks though!!!
> ...


They will grow out of it in their own time- and every puppy's time line will be different. The important thing(s) for you to commit to is to decide on a course of action and stick to it (consistency), to be patient and understand the that the crate can be your best friend. 

Read the threads that Ruth posted-you are not alone in this phase-it may seem like it at times, but many of us have and are going through different levels of the same things.

If you put your puppy in the crate, make sure he quiets down for a while before letting him out. That can be hard to do, but you need to establish the control and let the puppy learn that he needs to be settled and calm while he is in the crate.

Get a distraction a little larger than the nylabone to distract-that way you can hold it without the puppy having an opportunity to get to your hands and fingers. The second time he goes for you or the GF-into the crate. No third chance.

The more consistent and insistent you can be the quicker you should get thru this phase - and on to the next one!



> Originally Posted By: emt1581
> We're trying to do our best but what are we doing wrong?!?!
> 
> Thanks!!
> ...


Nothing. 

You are dealing with a puppy that came home younger than usual and with a few medical issues. These things do not always take care of themselves overnight.

You are coming here and asking questions and getting some good suggestions. The biggest thing I see in your posts is IMO you need to be a little more patient with yourself. 

Hang in there!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*



> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDSounds to me like he was overtired. I have had puppies act like they have LOST THEIR MINDS when they get overtired. I have had puppies that get "wacko" every night, usually right before "bedtime".


 I wonder sometimes how the dogs seem to get reenergized just when I want to get them (and me!) into the sack.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

at 7 weeks old i find it hard to beleive he's out of control. maybe you're taking his play as out of control. maybe the meds have him acting a little active. i definitely wouldn't roll him on his back and stare him down. i've never done that to a dog but i don't beleive in that dominating a dog stuff. maybe i'm lucky with my dogs but i've never had a dog try and dominate me or our relationship or any family member. as far as humping you, i didn't know puppy's did that especially at 7 weeks. i think you have to start socializing. i don't know about training at that age. hopefully you're just going through early puppy developement. i think it's key that you help develope your puppy. this is such a critical time in your puppy's life. personally i think all of the times in their lives is critical. take a second look at what you're calling aggression. help your little guy. show him the right direction to take. he's 7 weeks old. that's so young. he's not responsible yet. he might calm down as he gets older and can understand what you want of him. definitely stop that roll on the back stuff and staring him down. you're probably doing more damage than good by doing that. good luck. it should all get better with socializing, training, age and you understanding your dog.


----------



## tspiker03 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN\
> He is definitely not showing aggression at 7 weeks unless he is Rosemary's puppy.












HAHA!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

My heart goes out to you!

Dealing with a sick puppy is very stressful! It's also stressful when your girlfriend is "attacked".

This too will pass : ) and you'll have the best friend and the love of your life in this puppy!

We are new to the puppy world and can only sympathize with you and your girlfriend and anticipate the same will happen to ourselves soon







and wish you all the patience and compassion for the little guy in the world!

Treat yourself to something extra nice, i.e., a good movie or a trail walk!

Tanya


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*



> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidWell, I'm just going through my very first puppy ever!! I've been on this board and read and read and read, and I was ready for the cyclone that was about to enter my house, or, so I thought!
> 
> To top it off, I must have suffered some undetected brain injury in my early years, because I didn't just get ANY puppy, but a working-line GSD specifically for Schutzhund! That means that pup is raised with tons and tons of positive reinforcement, very little corrections, and is allowed to develop his biting, growling, pulling, going nuts behaviours so as not to surpress his energies and drives.
> 
> ...


























Kelso had one of the worst mouths on a puppy that I can imagine! I wore a glove for alot of the puppy imprinting we did. And just kept at the redirecting, now if he is feeling mischievious he will go and grab one of his toys vs. me to knaw on automatically. And of course lots of mental and physical "games" Head to a friends house with pup or somewhere else (safe) for your pup to see something new.

And he did the wacko tired tantrums as well. I would put him in his crate, not as a time out so to speak, but because he was tired and I could tell. Now he will put himself in the crate or go lay on his futon when he is tired but fighting sleep when we are still up







I think that is his way of "calming" himself!

Kelso also was a "humper" at 9 wks old.







We basically ignored it and redirected to doing something else, on top of making sure his mental/physical energy needs were "fufilled!". He just turned 2 recently and has not done it since around the 9-12 wk mark.\

And like mentioned above nix the holding down stuff, just cannot see that doing any good, just riling pup up more.

It really does get better, just keep it up! There was times I was really worried (had not found this board yet!) But tried not to be, talked with our trainer and ended up having tons of fun with our lil monster







His energy was contagious







Kelso taught me alot about being smarter about training, having patience and finding creative things to do with a young pup/dog. 

Have fun








I secretly miss those days.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

Thank you for all the replies. It was a so-so night. He cried and cried for about 30 minutes until he made himself pass out...like 2 times.

He's never done it before, but last night/this morning, he's peed in his crate twice. As I said, even with being sick, he's NEVER done this! I replaced the towel twice. Now I have no towel in there. 

Also, he seems to be marking everything in the house!...then he'll start licking it up/licking at it. 

The thing is, I let him out constantly!

Thanks for the replies! Keep them coming!

-Emt1581


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

You are experiencing puppyhood. It`s like a women giving birth (I assume) It hurts like heck but how soon you forget the pain...till the next one. Every time I get a pup I say never again but...

Crates are never for punishment and never put him in angrily. I don`t exactly remember but is he from the cop in Bethlehem? Most of the posts are you have are fairly typical of new pups.
You need calm, stern but quiet voices and calm movement. He also needs exercise. A tired puppy is a well behaved puppy.
Peeing.. remember the most you can demand is an 8 week old hold it for 2 hours. That means set your alarm all night long. 1 to 1 1/2 hour per month of age
Get over to Kromerhaus now called ColesK9 and have a serious talk with Lynda. You need to start doing the right things or you and the pup will develop bad habits. Your profile says counselor, apply some of those methods.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*



emt1581 said:


> To start off... my puppy is 7 weeks old. He also has some parasite and hookworm and has had diareah since we got him last week. He's on a few meds and I've been to the vet or on the phone with the vet every day for the past week.
> 
> <span style="color: #FF0000">*Some meds can have behavioral affects. *</span>
> 
> ...


----------



## sume747 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

After months of yelping and redirecting with no results ( he had stoped with my husband and me just still very mouthy with our son ) we put vinegar in a spray bottle and every time he latched on to our son we gave him a little taste of the vinegar and a firm "no bite" and after about 3 times all we had to do was reach for the bottle. Has worked great for every negative behavoir so far. Just make sure to do it at the right moment and we always follow up with having him do a wanted behavoir like sit, down, shake or whatever. He also use to mount and his "special" teddy bear but has grown out of it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*



> Originally Posted By: sume74After months of yelping and redirecting with no results ( he had stoped with my husband and me just still very mouthy with our son ) we put vinegar in a spray bottle and every time he latched on to our son we gave him a little taste of the vinegar and a firm "no bite" and after about 3 times all we had to do was reach for the bottle. Has worked great for every negative behavoir so far. Just make sure to do it at the right moment and we always follow up with having him do a wanted behavoir like sit, down, shake or whatever. He also use to mount and his "special" teddy bear but has grown out of it.


I did something similar with a pup I had. NOTHING (NONE of the 398457 "methods" posted on this board.) would get him to stop "attacking" my hands. My hands and arms looked like hamburger and felt like they have been run thru a meat grinder. (And by this time he was about 3 1/2 or 4 months old.) 

One day I put some vinegar ON my hands and LET him bite them. It only took about twice of him biting the "vinegar hands" to decide maybe he would be better off "biting on" his toys. Then I would just have a small bottle of vinegar sitting on the table beside me, if he wanted to bite me, I just let him smell the vinegar and he changed his mind.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*



> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: sume74After months of yelping and redirecting with no results ( he had stoped with my husband and me just still very mouthy with our son ) we put vinegar in a spray bottle and every time he latched on to our son we gave him a little taste of the vinegar and a firm "no bite" and after about 3 times all we had to do was reach for the bottle. Has worked great for every negative behavoir so far. Just make sure to do it at the right moment and we always follow up with having him do a wanted behavoir like sit, down, shake or whatever. He also use to mount and his "special" teddy bear but has grown out of it.
> ...


I think I'll give it a try...certainly couldn't hurt.

I'd love to hear more about the humping though. Should I just get him neutered and it'll resolve itself? Is it about him trying to dominate (show me he's boss)? What's up with it...he's still trying to do it...

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

at this age,,humping is not a sexual thing..It also sounds like he hasn't really gotten what he should out of his littermates/mom,,maybe from being away from them so early??

I had a couple of humpers,,I say "nothing"< I haul them off whatever they are humping, and look them square in the face and tell them to "leave it" or "knock it off now"...(you don't have to be really forcefull with it,,but using a deep toned voice can get your message across) 

Also at this age, I agree with the posters that he is being a bratty puppy with the mouthing. And I notice overtired/under exercised can make them get crazier))) 

I have a couple suggestions: more exercise,,get him some tuggy toys,,interact with tuggies with him,,start teaching him some basics,,(their attention span is that of a gnat at this age but basics aren't a bad thing!) and if you know of someone who has a puppy his age,,or even an adult dog who is tolerant of puppies but could teach him some manners / get them together...

Good luck
Diane


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*



> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAat this age,,humping is not a sexual thing..It also sounds like he hasn't really gotten what he should out of his littermates/mom,,maybe from being away from them so early??
> 
> I had a couple of humpers,,I say "nothing"< I haul them off whatever they are humping, and look them square in the face and tell them to "leave it" or "knock it off now"...(you don't have to be really forcefull with it,,but using a deep toned voice can get your message across)
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how to put this delicately/appropriately but as far as the humping goes...he's getting something out of it beause his penis started to expose itself slightly. 

Unfortunately I don't know anyone with a puppy or tolerant dog, but I am going to schedule his eval. for training (puppy-kindergarten). With this trainer I get a free eval., 4 individual sessions and 4 group sessions. And this specific trainer was recommended several times...and once or twice in this thread alone, so she's gotta be good! Hopefully we can nip the bratty behaviors before they create a monster dog.

Just to be clear...when I see that he is being genuinely aggressive...I should put him in the crate right? And not let him out until he calms down?

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

Just to be clear, a teeny little puppy can NEVER be truly agressive. Hyper, over-excited, a pain, uncontrolled, lots of other things, YES!! His PLAY is a rehearsal for adult survival behaviours, like stalking, chasing, catching, carrying, pulling, BITING, FIGHTING, ect, but it is only PLAY!! 

You can put him in his crate anytime his behaviour gets to be overwhelming to you. Your sanity is also important, don't feel you have to suffer for his sake! 

The humping and the penis showing is nothing! My pup did this a lot at first, this is also decreasing. No way it is sexual! Just like little boys of 3 or 4 years old can get erections, it doesn't mean that it is sexual! 

This is something else that he will outgrow. I have a throw pillow and a stuffed toy that my pup likes to hump, and it is no big deal. 
If you don't like it, just calmly pull him off and redirect his attention. The only time I stopped my puppy from humping was when he tried it on me, and when he tried it on my older dog. He was still such a little puppy that my older dog just sat there looking at me pleadingly - because among dogs, they know that this is puppy behaviour, and puppies are allowed to do stuff, and should not be corrected until they are older. My older dog is dominant with other dogs, but did not do anything about the humping, because she instinctively knew that with little puppies 

It isn't sexual, it isn't dominance, it isn't agression. It is PLAY!!! And puppies are ALLOWED to play! 

But just as I didn't want him humping me, I didn't want him humping my older dog, so I just calmly pulled him off and redirected his attention.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*



> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidJust to be clear, a teeny little puppy can NEVER be truly agressive. Hyper, over-excited, a pain, uncontrolled, lots of other things, YES!! His PLAY is a rehearsal for adult survival behaviours, like stalking, chasing, catching, carrying, pulling, BITING, FIGHTING, ect, but it is only PLAY!!
> 
> You can put him in his crate anytime his behaviour gets to be overwhelming to you. Your sanity is also important, don't feel you have to suffer for his sake!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! He only does it when he gets really excited while we're playing together. He gets this look in his eyes and tries to get really close to me. I'll keep redirecting him.

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

Just wanted to share an update...

He is 99% better tonight!! Still teething on my fingers but not aggressively at all, just teething. I played with him for about an hour and then he passed out and is now resting his head on my pillow (brat). 

He still follows me everywhere and sometimes tries to latch on (teeth) when I walk by but I'm taking that as being just another part of puppy behavior.

He almost had his butt handed to him tonight out in the yard! I have a pretty big fully fenced in yard. An old black lab from two houses over was visiting the neighbors and my puppy and he met eyes. The dog came over (stalking) and my puppy thought "Woohoo!! Another dog!! Play time!!". With that Frank goes over and when he got about 2 inches from the fence the other dog basically attacked but the fence separated them. Frank yelped and ran between my legs then quickly started walking with me inside. When we got in he was licking my fingers instead of chewing on them and kept snuggling with my feet for a good half-hour. I'm not happy about what happened but in a way I wish I could borrow the neighbor's dog once in a while just to keep him in line until he's out of his brat phase!









Anyways, thanks for the info!

-Emt1581


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

Nice signature. You should credit the author, LTC Dave Grossman, RANGER, Ph.D.,


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

Rosemary's puppy, now that's funny. my GF and i got a good laugh out of that.


> Originally Posted By: tspiker03
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN\
> ...


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*



> Originally Posted By: kutzro357 Nice signature. You should credit the author, LTC Dave Grossman, RANGER, Ph.D.,


Did I quote that right...I always feel like the ending is wrong wording wise...

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Help! My puppy is going nuts tonight (aggressive)*

About the humping...Mandalay (my female, now 8 mo) did this when she was nervous when she was younger. Whenever we got in the car she would hump the towel that I would give her to lay on. 

I ignored the behavior and she grew out of it as she got more used to being in the car.

About the nipping/biting...I used to "growl" at Mandi when she would do that to me and she would stop only long enough to look at me strange. 

Then I would tell her no and remove her from my arm and she would come right back. 

The only thing that worked was crating her for a few minutes right away while saying "time out" and then when I removed her from the crate, I would bring her back into a whole new situation...a different room, maybe, or I would immediately take her outside and bring lots of toys with. I found that if I put her in her crate for time out and then brought her back into the exact same situation, she would act the same way.


----------

